# Craft Books Giveaway



## DEMinPA (May 10, 2004)

I am happily retired. I have many craft books that I no longer use. I will start giving them away on Sunday. If you are interested in trying to win them, go to the home page, click on the second forum Countryside Families, and then sub-forum Giveaways and add your name to the list. I will draw one name after 7 PM on Sunday August 4.


----------

